# The Horror, The Horror



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 12, 2004)

This is just scary: http://amazonworld.blogspot.com/ , a blog dedicated to 'Highlighting some of the more interesting user reviews found on amazon.com.'

Some samples: 

Moby Dick: * i suggest this for older people who do not have much to do. except read a long book.*

Dune: *This book brought me near suicide. I was so depressed after reading this pie that I wanted to go eat a goat.*

Ender's Game: *In the beginning of this book Ender acted like a weenie, letting all those other kids bully him, even if he was only six years old. Ender Wiggin is a weenie. What more can I say? *

*If you like the television series "The Simpsons," you will probably like Chaucer's Canterbury Tales. They reflect the same vulgar approach to entertainment which, instead of making us rise above the gutter of everyday life, brings us to the lowest level of crudity. *

*the martian chronicles was easily the worst non-fiction book i ever read.*

Oh the erudition just flies fast and furious.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for that knivesout. Some amusing stuff there.
Here's my personal favourite (a review of The Invisible Man)

*This was a very unusual book. It had no pictures. *


----------



## Hypes (Jul 12, 2004)

It was as intellectually stimulating as watching a goat rape a treestump.


----------



## rgorsuch (Jul 12, 2004)

very funny. At times you have to wonder about people.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 13, 2004)

Is the _Martian Chronicles_ non-fiction???


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2004)

I once had a review up on Amazon for Bloodline of the Grail. I was scathing but polite - effectively stating it would make a great work of fiction, but as something claiming to be historical it was pants. The review disappeared about a week later. Tsk.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2004)

I've heard about disappearing reviews before. Personally, I'm not surprised. 

Although I use Amazon a lot, I always take the balance of the  reviews with a pinch of salt.

It's hard to imagine a site saying: This book is absolute rubbish....why don't you buy it?

Maybe they should change the domain name to cynicism.com


----------



## mac1 (Jul 14, 2004)

He he he.

I really liked this one 



> "*I did not like this book at all. My english teacher makes us read these books about culture which I do not like at all. They are usually boring and not what I expectd. I wish we didn;t have to read these books. When I was readin it I thought it was okay, but then it got way to culteral for my taste. I have to give Achebe credit though, because if I did like these types of books then it would be awesome book. I mean I liked some parts when they explained there culture, and i also liked the parts when I read about there different ceremonies and stuff. Anyway If you arent the tyoe of person that likes to read books on culture you shuld not read this book.* Ew...culture. Yet the reviewer did give it 5 stars."


 

Cheers Knivesout, I enjoyed those immensely.


----------

